# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Դիտենք ֆուտբոլ միասին :)

## Ներսես_AM

Այս թեմայում այսուհետ առաջարկում եմ գրել հանդիպումների մասին, որոնց նպատակը կլինի միասին դիտել ֆուտբոլ, ու հաճույք ստանալ աշխարհի ամենասիրված խաղից:  :Hands Up: 

Առաջին առաջարկը՝ հանդիպենք վաղը դիտելու Ռուսաստան-Իսպանիա հանդիպումը: Խաղը սկսվում է ժամը 23:45: Տեղի մասին կարելի է քննարկել, նախապես ասեմ դեմ եմ Տիֆոզիին քանի որ մարդիկ չեն ուզւոմ մի հատ իրենց պրոեկտորի լամպը փոխեն  :Bad:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Այս թեմայում այսուհետ առաջարկում եմ գրել հանդիպումների մասին, որոնց նպատակը կլինի միասին դիտել ֆուտբոլ, ու հաճույք ստանալ աշխարհի ամենասիրված խաղից: 
> 
> Առաջին առաջարկը՝ հանդիպենք վաղը դիտելու Ռուսաստան-Իսպանիա հանդիպումը: Խաղը սկսվում է ժամը 23:45: Տեղի մասին կարելի է քննարկել, նախապես ասեմ դեմ եմ Տիֆոզիին քանի որ մարդիկ չեն ուզւոմ մի հատ իրենց պրոեկտորի լամպը փոխեն


Ընդունված ա :Love: ... ու ոչ միայն իմ կողմից...

----------


## salatik

Ընտիր միտքա  :Hands Up: 
շատ լավա անցնում երբ միասին հավաքվում են երկու կողմերի երկրպագուներ:
Ներսես ջան որտեղ ես առաջարկում?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նոր ստացա այս թեմայի համար այսպիսի վարկանիշ 


> Es el kuzei gai   Bajc liq@ vat xosqer en hncheluu (


Նախ չեմ հանդիպել այսպիսի երևույթի հասարակական վայրերում, սրճարաններում ասենք թե: Այնպես որ վախենալ չար=ե  :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն վարկանիշի համար:

Դեռ չգիտեմ Կարինե ջան: Եթե հարմար տեղ գիտես ասա  :Smile:  եթե առաջարկներ չլինեն մի տեղ կմտածենք չվախենաք  :Smile:

----------


## John

էհ, 20 օր առաջ էս միտքը արտահայտեցի, ոչ մի վարկանիշ էլ չստացա… լավ միտք ա, ողջունում եմ: բայց դե ես պարապում եմ առավոտները, նենց որ գիշերը մինչև ուշ ժամի չեմ կարա «դրսերը լռվեմ»

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կինո Նաիրիից միքիչ վերև միհատ Pilsner սրճարան կա, դրսում մեծ էկրան ա դրած, լավ լցնովի գարեջուր կա՝ ես հոլանդիա-ռուսաստանին այնտեղ էի լավ էր:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հովսեփ ջան էն օրը էնքան ասեցի ոչ մեկ նորմալ ձայն չհանեց, միայն դու ասեցիր որ պարապում ես դրա համար չես կարող գալ:

Բագ Էտ տեղում ես էլ եմ մի անգամ նայել: Եթե ուրիշ տեղ չառաջարկեն այդտեղ կգնանք, ուղղակի ցերեկը պիտի իջնեմ սեղան պատվիրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

+1 տեղը որոշեք  :Drinks:

----------


## Moon

Դե,եթե ինձ ճանապարհ դնող լինի տուն, ես էլ կգամ։ :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե,եթե ինձ ճանապարհ դնող լինի տուն, ես էլ կգամ։


Ես չեմ գալու, բայց քեզ ճանապարհելու համար կգամ :Blush:

----------


## Moon

> Ես չեմ գալու, բայց քեզ ճանապարհելու համար կգամ


LoL, ես վաղը չեմ կարող, բայց եթե եզրափակչին հավաքվեք, կգամ։ Քննությունս հանձնած կլինեմ արդեն։
Մերսի

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

յա, էս ինչ լավ բան եք մտածել, ֆինալին ես էլ կգամ, Իսպանիան առանց ինձ չի հաղթի

----------


## Սամվել

> Կինո Նաիրիից միքիչ վերև միհատ Pilsner սրճարան կա, դրսում մեծ էկրան ա դրած, *լավ լցնովի գարեջուր կա*՝ ես հոլանդիա-ռուսաստանին այնտեղ էի լավ էր:


յա բա ինձ ովա տուն տանելու...  :Think:  մի 80 կիլոից ավել եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up: ...
Որ Հովսեփը չգա լավ չի լինի  :Sad:

----------


## Հենո

Ֆինալին ես էլ կգամ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այսօր հանդիպում ենք =ամը 21:45-22:00-ին Թ*ա*մանյանի արձանի մոտ: Թե որտեղ կնայենք կորոշենք տեղում: ցանկացողները ներկյանան նշված =ամին կամ նախապես տեղյակ պահելով ներկայանան ավելի ուշ: Բայց պետքա զանգեն ճշտեն ուրենք գնացել:  :Smile:  Չենք սպասելու որովհետև պետք է հասցնենք տեղ գտնենք  :Goblin:

----------


## John

Եթե ֆինալը Գերմանիա-Ռուսաստան լինի, ես էլ կգամ…

----------


## Moon

ՄԻ հատ առաջարկ, իսկ ավելի լավ չի լինի, ասենք եզրափակչի ժամանակ մեկի տանը հավաքվենք, նայենք։ Եթե իհարկե, կա նենց մեկը, ում տանը հարմար կլինի։

----------


## Kuk

> ՄԻ հատ առաջարկ, իսկ ավելի լավ չի լինի, ասենք եզրափակչի ժամանակ մեկի տանը հավաքվենք, նայենք։ Եթե իհարկե, կա նենց մեկը, ում տանը հարմար կլինի։


Էդքան մարդ մի տան մեջ ժամուկես պիվա խմի ու ծխի :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Էդքան մարդ մի տան մեջ ժամուկես պիվա խմի ու ծխի


Էդ ինչ խմող եք, տնաշեններ ու ծխող....
Իսկ աղջիկների մասին չեք մտածում, էդ կարողա՞ մենակ ես եմ աղջիկ էկողներից։

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ ինչ խմող եք, տնաշեններ ու ծխող....
> Իսկ *աղջիկների մասին չեք մտածում*, էդ կարողա՞ մենակ ես եմ աղջիկ էկողներից։


Հենց աղջիկներն են ծխում :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Հենց աղջիկներն են ծխում


Լավ, ասենք ծխում են, բայց ովքերով եք լինելու, մալչիշնիկ ա լինելու։
Աչքիս հա, մեջներիդ կյաժն եմ լինելու։։))

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ, ասենք ծխում են, բայց ովքերով եք լինելու, մալչիշնիկ ա լինելու։
> Աչքիս հա, մեջներիդ կյաժն եմ լինելու։։))


Լավ, մի նեղվի, մի քանի ժամով մազերս դեղին կներկեմ:

----------


## Moon

> Լավ, մի նեղվի, մի քանի ժամով մազերս դեղին կներկեմ:


Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես շատ եմ ուզում գալ, մենակ դե ասեցի, աղջիկ լինի լավ կլինի...հա մեկ էլ ճանապարհող

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես շատ եմ ուզում գալ, մենակ դե ասեցի, աղջիկ լինի լավ կլինի...հա մեկ էլ ճանապարհող


Աչքիս ես ու դու ենք գնալու. դու աղջիկ, ես էլ ճանապարհող :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ընտիր էր...
Այդպիսի մթնոլորտ շուտվանից չէի զգացել...
Ֆուտբոլային պլյուս ընկերական մթնոլորտ...
Շարունակելի... :Love:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ընտիր էր...
> Այդպիսի մթնոլորտ շուտվանից չէի զգացել...
> Ֆուտբոլային պլյուս ընկերական մթնոլորտ...
> Շարունակելի...


լավն էր   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Գոռ ջան ֆինալին եթե գնաք հաստատ կգամ, հաստատ հաստատ :Ok: 
ես աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ շատ եմ գնացել ընկերներիս հետ ֆուտբոլ նայելու, գիտեմ որ շատ հավեսա անցնում :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գերմանիա կողմից քանի՞  հոգի կա եկող ,բացի «Խենթուկից»

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան ֆինալին եթե գնաք հաստատ կգամ, հաստատ հաստատ
> ես աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ շատ եմ գնացել ընկերներիս հետ ֆուտբոլ նայելու, գիտեմ որ շատ հավեսա անցնում


Դե, էս կիսաեզրափակիչին էլ էիր հաստատ գալիս :Smile: 

Հա, լավ հասկացա, հիմա հաստատ հաստատ կգաս :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 37 վայրկյան անց



> լավն էր


Չհասկացա, ի՞նչն էր լավ, կարող ա դու էլ ես եղել, չենք իմացել :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Գերմանիա կողմից քանի՞  հոգի կա եկող ,բացի «Խենթուկից»


Պետրոս, հիմա էլ Գերմանիա՞ :Shok: 
Աչքիս չի լինելու բացի իրանից։

----------


## Deutschland

որտեղ եք նայում ես էլ կգամ երկրպագելու Գերմանիաին..

----------


## Ուրվական

> որտեղ եք նայում ես էլ կգամ երկրպագելու Գերմանիաին..





> Պետրոս, հիմա էլ Գերմանիա՞
> Աչքիս չի լինելու բացի իրանից։


Չէ, ոնց երևում ա, Գերմանիայի երկրպագուներն էլ են շատ լինելու...

Ժողովուրդ ջան, տեղը դեռ կոնկրետ որոշված չի, ու նկատի ունեցեք, որ բարդ ա լինելու տեղ ճարելը: Եթե հարամր տարբերակներ ունեք, առաջարկեք, եթե ոչ՝ մի բան կմտածենք :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ժողովուրդ, գնա՞նք Տիֆոզի, բայց շուտ ա պետք պայմանավորվել, համ էլ Իսպանիան ա կրելու:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ եմ Իսպանիա բալետ անելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գոռ ջան ,ես  Ֆրանսիայի հին երկրպագուներից եմ , սիրում եմ Հոյլանդը իրա թեթև խաղի ու ռեալիստների համար ,իսկ Գերմանիան երրորդ հավաքակնն էր որին երկրպագում էի այս առաջնությունում ,վաղուց նշել եմ այդ մասին ,դեռ փլեյ-օֆֆը չէր սկսել…

երդվյալ անտիիտալիա եմ

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան ,ես  Ֆրանսիայի հին երկրպագուներից եմ , սիրում եմ Հոյլանդը իրա թեթև խաղի ու ռեալիստների համար ,իսկ Գերմանիան երրորդ հավաքակնն էր որին երկրպագում էի այս առաջնությունում ,վաղուց նշել եմ այդ մասին ,դեռ փլեյ-օֆֆը չէր սկսել…
> 
> երդվյալ անտիիտալիա եմ


Լավ, հասկացա, թեմայից չշեղվելու համար՝
միասի՞ն ենք դիտում Իսպանիայի հաղթանակը :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

> միասի՞ն ենք դիտում Իսպանիայի հաղթանակը


բարոյական հաղթանակը :Wink: 
շատ կուզեմ գալ ,տեսնենք :Think:

----------


## Moon

> Գոռ ջան ֆինալին եթե գնաք հաստատ կգամ, հաստատ հաստատ
> ես աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ շատ եմ գնացել ընկերներիս հետ ֆուտբոլ նայելու, գիտեմ որ շատ հավեսա անցնում


Ուռա, մենակ ես չեմ լինի աղջիկ։)

----------


## Kuk

Էդ որտեղ որ որոշել եք ֆինալը նայել, խաղադրույքներ լինո՞ւմ են:

----------


## John

բա ընդունված չլնեի՞ գայի… ուղիղ եթերում նայեյի Գերմանիայի հաղթանակը… էհ…

----------


## Kita

Երեխեք Վերոնայում տեղ չկա :Cray: 
Իմիջայլոց, ես իսպանիա- ռուսաստան խաղին գնացել էի որպես միակ աղջիկ, չկերա :Tongue: 

Տեղ գտեք էլի :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեխեք Վերոնայում տեղ չկա
> Իմիջայլոց, ես իսպանիա- ռուսաստան խաղին գնացել էի որպես միակ աղջիկ, չկերա
> 
> Տեղ գտեք էլի


Կիտ աչքիս ձեր տուն ենք գալու  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ճիշտ ա , ես Կիտայենց տուն չեմ եղել  :Jpit:

----------


## Freddie

*Որպես Գերմանիայի երկրպագու կարող եմ ես էլ գալ։*

----------


## Kita

> Ճիշտ ա , ես Կիտայենց տուն չեմ եղել





> Կիտ աչքիս ձեր տուն ենք գալու


Բացառվում է :Sad:

----------


## Moon

> Բացառվում է


Ափսոս։

----------


## Արամ

Ինձ գիշերը թուլ չեն տա գամ....

----------


## Ուրվական

Ուրեմն սենց.
*Էսօր ժամը 10-ին հավաքվում ենք Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտ, դրանից հետո, կախված, թե քանի հոգի ենք, երկու-երկու ուղարկում ենք մոտակա կաֆեները ռազվեդկայի, ու ամենալավ տեղը գտնում ենք...*
Աղջիկներին.
 Հենց խաղը վերջանում ա, երկու մետր քայլում ենք, ձեզ նստացնում ենք տաքսիներն ու ճանապարհում տուն... Լրիվ նորմալ, հաճելի մթնոլորտ էր անցած խաղին:
Կուկ ջան, Վիվարոյի կենտրոնականում կարաս ստավկա անես, մոտիկ ա...
Ով որ հանկարծ մի քիչ ուշ ա գալու, ու ընդհանրապես, ով որ գալու ա, թող զանգի ինձ, եթե համարս չունի, թող պմ գրի :Wink: 
Սպասում ենք :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Գոռ, էնվախտ 10-ին ման եկաք արդեն սաղ զբաղված էր: Ավելի շուտ ա պետք՝ ցերեկով:
Ես չեմ գալու տնական եմ էսօր  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ, էնվախտ 10-ին ման եկաք արդեն սաղ զբաղված էր: Ավելի շուտ ա պետք՝ ցերեկով:
> Ես չեմ գալու տնական եմ էսօր


Բգո, էն օրը որ դուք գնացիք, արդեն 11.20 էր: Դե բնական ա, էդ ժամին դժվար տեղ լիներ: Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, իրոք, արժի մի կես ժամ էլ շուտ, ի վերջո, ֆինալն ա:

*Էսօր ժամը 21.30-ին հավաքվում ենք Արամ Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտ, դրանից հետո, կախված, թե քանի հոգի ենք, երկու-երկու ուղարկում ենք մոտակա կաֆեները ռազվեդկայի, ու ամենալավ տեղը գտնում ենք...*

----------


## Kita

Բացոթյա տեղ չընտրեք էլի :Wink: 
Գոռ Հովոն Դոկա պիցան էր առաջասրկում :Wink:

----------


## salatik

երեկ շատ լավ անցավ ժամանակը, շատ ուրախ եմ , որ վերջապես ծանոթացա ձեր հետ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Մենք էլ ենք Շատ ուրախ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> երեկ շատ լավ անցավ ժամանակը, շատ ուրախ եմ , որ վերջապես ծանոթացա ձեր հետ


Ծոնոթացար ո՞ր  :Think: 

Ի դեպ, համաձայն եմ, որ ժամանակը անցավ... Եթե ավելի կոնկրետ ապա անցավ 90+15+90+3 րոպե ժամանակ

----------


## salatik

իսկ ծանոթանալը ուրիշ ոնցա լինում???????

----------


## Սամվել

> Ծոնոթացար ո՞ր 
> 
> Ի դեպ, համաձայն եմ, որ ժամանակը անցավ... Եթե ավելի կոնկրետ ապա անցավ 90+15+90+3 րոպե ժամանակ


Ապեր երևի 45+15+45+3ի հետ ես  :Wink: 

Իսկ հիմա ինչի եմ էս թեման ակտիվացնում...

Ինչ կասեք Կլասիկոն իրար հետ չնայե՞նք..
Ընդ որում խոսքս վերաբերումա թե՛ մերոնց թե՛ Ռեալիստներին, թե՛ մնացածին   :Ok:  

Բայց դե խելամտության սահմաններում.. լիելուա Ֆուտբոլ Ռուլզ կոնտրոլ  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Թեման մանրից թարմանումա... բայց հիմա ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքրում, ո՞վա գնալու Տիֆոզի կլասիկո նայելու


Ես ու Դու .. նաղդ կանք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kita

> Ես ու Դու .. նաղդ կանք


Ես էլ երևի կգամ :Wink: , ուզում եմ ամեն դեպքում :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Տեսականորեն 3, գործնականում 2 հոգի արդեն կանք :Smile:  
Էդո մի բան ել դու ասա... :Wink:  տեղերը սահմանափակ են :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> ... ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքրում, ո՞վա գնալու Տիֆոզի կլասիկո նայելու


Gev ջան 99% գալիս եմ, կարող ա Հովոն էլ գա, դեռ կխսենք, բայց մինչև հինգշաբթի իմանանք, որ սեղանի բան ման ընդեղ վերցնելու խնդիր չլինի :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Հա եսել եմ էտ ասում

----------


## GevSky

Շուտ որոշ ենք, որ հինգշաբթիոտ բրոնյա անենք

----------


## Taurus

Տղերեք sorry , բայց աչքիս ես ձեր հետ չեմ կարողանա գամ, չնայած դեռ շանսեր կան, որ վերջում միասին տոնենք Բարսաի հաղթանակը

----------


## GevSky

Սամ երբա քեզ հարմար զանգի գնանք սեղան վերցնենք կամ որոշենք ինչ ենք անում

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ,,, Տեղը վերցրածա...  :Ok:  

Գրեք ովա էլի գալու...

1. Ես
2. Գև
3. Էդո..
4. Ներսես ?! 

Էսօր գրեք որ իմանանք քանի հոգի ենք

----------


## Kita

> Ժողովուրդ,,, Տեղը վերցրածա...  
> 
> Գրեք ովա էլի գալու...
> 
> 1. Ես
> 2. Գև
> 3. Էդո..
> 4. Ներսես ?! 
> 
> Էսօր գրեք որ իմանանք քանի հոգի ենք


Հիմա Էդոն գալիս է հաստատ :Think:  ես շատ եմ ուզում գալլլլլլլլլ :Sad:  
Լավ նա վսյակի ասեք, ինչքան փող նախատեսեմ, որ եթե ստացվի, գամ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիմա Էդոն գալիս է հաստատ ես շատ եմ ուզում գալլլլլլլլլ 
> Լավ նա վսյակի ասեք, ինչքան փող նախատեսեմ, որ եթե ստացվի, գամ


Էս տարի տենց սեղաններին լիմիտ դրած չի.. Ինչքան պատվեր անենք էնքան էլ վճարելու ենք... 

Միջինը մի 2-3 հազար... դե քոնը երևի ավելի քիչ...

Էդոն հաստատ գալու է  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Էդոն հաստատ գալու է


Շառֆս չմոռանամ :Cool:

----------


## Kita

> Էս տարի տենց սեղաններին լիմիտ դրած չի.. Ինչքան պատվեր անենք էնքան էլ վճարելու ենք... 
> 
> Միջինը մի 2-3 հազար... դե քոնը երևի ավելի քիչ...
> 
> Էդոն հաստատ գալու է


Լավ :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սամ մի հատ ինձ զանգի, համարդ ասումա գոյություն չունի:

----------


## GevSky

Հաստատ եկողները քանի՞ հոգի եղան:
Կիտան ու Ներսեսը գալի՞ս են թե չէ:

----------


## Kita

Կիտան պատկերացում չունի գալիս է թե չէ :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կիտան պատկերացում չունի գալիս է թե չէ


Կիտ մի մտածի մի բան կանենք... փողը հեչ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռեալցիներից մարդ չի՞ գալիս: Եկեք խմենք իրար հետ ու կտեսնեք որ մենք տենց վախենալու չենք ինչքան Բարսան  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Ժող, չեք լուսավորի՞ բեխաբարիս, էդ ի՞նչ խաղա լինելու ու ե՞րբ։

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժող, չեք լուսավորի՞ բեխաբարիս, էդ ի՞նչ խաղա լինելու ու ե՞րբ։


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> 


Այ տղա, ի՜նչ ես բերանդ բացել. հարցիս պատասխանի :Angry2: 
Ի՛  :Beee:

----------


## GevSky

Բայց լուրջ էն պատմության նմանա որ մեկը տաքսիա նստում ասում քշի Թուրքիա....
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kita

> Ժող, չեք լուսավորի՞ բեխաբարիս, էդ ի՞նչ խաղա լինելու ու ե՞րբ։


Մեռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :LOL: 



> Կիտ մի մտածի մի բան կանենք... փողը հեչ


Չեմ մտածում Սամ :Tongue:  ուրիշ խնդիր է :Sad:

----------


## Արշակ

Տենց էլ ոչ ոք չասեց ինչ խաղա լինելու  :Cray:

----------


## Kita

> Տենց էլ ոչ ոք չասեց ինչ խաղա լինելու


Վայյյյ
Բարսա- ռեալ
Էլ ինչ խառ :Angry2:

----------


## Արշակ

> Վայյյյ
> Բարսա- ռեալ
> Էլ ինչ խառ


Տենց էլ գիտեի… :LOL: 
Իսկ երբա լինելու։  :Huh:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Տենց էլ գիտեի…
> Իսկ երբա լինելու։


Ժամը 00:30 լինես Տիֆոզի  :Angry2:

----------


## Kita

> Տենց էլ գիտեի…
> Իսկ երբա լինելու։


Արշակ ու՞մ ես երկրպագելու որ գաս :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

եթե չգիտեք, ապա ասեմ Մայիսի 2-ին Ռեալ - Բարսելոնա խաղնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Տղեք էս անգամ Տիֆոզի Վերոնա թե՞ Չեմպինս

----------


## Լեո

> Տղեք էս անգամ Տիֆոզի Վերոնա թե՞ Չեմպինս


Եթե շաբաթ երեկո լինի, կգամ :Wink:  Եթե կիրակի, դժվար :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե շաբաթ երեկո լինի, կգամ Եթե կիրակի, դժվար


Դե լավ հա մենք էլ ենք առավոտ գործի  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե լավ հա մենք էլ ենք առավոտ գործի


Սամ ջան, ինձ համար առավոտները զարթնելը մի առանձին պրոբլեմ ա :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, ինձ համար առավոտները զարթնելը մի առանձին պրոբլեմ ա


Հավատա իմ համար էլ  :Cool:  :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> Հավատա իմ համար էլ


Լավ, հուսանք շաբաթ գիշերը կլինի: Մի լավ կուրախանանք :Hands Up:  Համ էլ վերջապես կծանոթանանք :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տիֆոզի եղավ ես չեմ գալիս… ԶԶվում ես էտ էկրանին նայելուց. Կամ Վերոնա, կամ տիֆոզի բայց են հետևի սեղանները ներքևում, Չամպինսն էլ չգիտեմ որտեղա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> Տիֆոզի եղավ ես չեմ գալիս… ԶԶվում ես էտ էկրանին նայելուց. Կամ Վերոնա, կամ տիֆոզի բայց են հետևի սեղանները ներքևում, Չամպինսն էլ չգիտեմ որտեղա


Վերնիշաժի մոտա... գներն էլ են նորմալ էկրաններն էլ...  :Smile: 

Հա Տիֆոզի չենք գնա էս անգամ

----------


## Kita

Եթե ես էլ գամ, տո հաստատ ոչ Տիֆոզի` աչքերս մեռնում եմ լարելով :Sad: 
Համ էլ ինչ եք կռիվ անում` մայիսի 2ը շաբաթ չի? :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Համ էլ ինչ եք կռիվ անում` մայիսի 2ը շաբաթ չի?


Մայիսի 2-ը շաբաթ ա, բայց Բարսայի պաշտոնական կայքում խաղի օրը ամսի 3-ն ա նշած: Հիմա չգիտենք՝ խաղը շաբաթ երեկոյան ա (լույս կիրակի գիշերը), թե կիրակի երեկոյան (լույս երկուշաբթի գիշեր) :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե ես էլ գամ, տո հաստատ ոչ Տիֆոզի` աչքերս մեռնում եմ լարելով
> Համ էլ ինչ եք կռիվ անում` մայիսի 2ը շաբաթ չի?


Դե եկեք էս քանի օրը որոշենք հավաքվենք որ ռեզերվ անենք:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող էտ Չեմպիոնսը շա՜տ հավես տեղա... Բայց պռաետկր ոնց որ չկա մենակ մեծ էկրաններ են...

----------


## Լեո

Որ որոշեք ռեզերվ անել, ինձ էլ ձեն կտաք :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

հավանաբար Եսը կգա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող էտ Չեմպիոնսը շա՜տ հավես տեղա... Բայց պռաետկր ոնց որ չկա մենակ մեծ էկրաններ են...


լավա ոչինչ.... պրոեկտր մենակ Տիֆոզիում *Չ*կա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ժող էտ Չեմպիոնսը շա՜տ հավես տեղա... Բայց պռաետկր ոնց որ չկա մենակ մեծ էկրաններ են...


Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ավելի պայծառ:

----------


## Taurus

> Ժող էտ Չեմպիոնսը շա՜տ հավես տեղա... Բայց պռաետկր ոնց որ չկա մենակ մեծ էկրաններ են...


էտ վերդիյա?

----------


## Kita

> Ժող էտ Չեմպիոնսը շա՜տ հավես տեղա... Բայց պռաետկր ոնց որ չկա մենակ մեծ էկրաններ են...


Եթե բավականին մեծ է, տո ավելի պայծառ :Smile: 



> Մայիսի 2-ը շաբաթ ա, բայց Բարսայի պաշտոնական կայքում խաղի օրը ամսի 3-ն ա նշած: Հիմա չգիտենք՝ խաղը շաբաթ երեկոյան ա (լույս կիրակի գիշերը), թե կիրակի երեկոյան (լույս երկուշաբթի գիշեր)


Դաաա... դե ուրեմն հետաքրքրվել է պետք :Wink: 
Ռեալի սայտում ինչ է գրած? :LOL: 



> Դե եկեք էս քանի օրը որոշենք հավաքվենք որ ռեզերվ անենք:


ահա :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ինձ ով կտանի իրենց տանը պահի, որ գամ? :Jpit:

----------


## Kita

> Ինձ ով կտանի իրենց տանը պահի, որ գամ?


Մորֆ դու ռեալցի չէիր? :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> էտ վերդիյա?


Վերնիսաժ.. հրապարակի մոտերը.. էն Հարկայինի շենքի փողոցի վրա

----------


## Սամվել

> Մորֆ դու ռեալցի չէիր?


Էտ կապ չունի կարա գա  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Էտ կապ չունի կարա գա


Սամ զամեծ ես չէի ասել չես կարող գալ :Smile:  :Tongue:  Խոսքերս մի աղավաղեք :Beee: 
Մորֆ աչքիս տեղ գտար մնալու, հենա Սամը արդեն... :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ զամեծ ես չէի ասել չես կարող գալ Խոսքերս մի աղավաղեք
> Մորֆ աչքիս տեղ գտար մնալու, հենա Սամը արդեն...


Հա Մորֆ... Կտեղավորվես 1 մետր երկարությամբ դիվանի վրա... բայց առանց դոշակի  :Jpit:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Հա Մորֆ... Կտեղավորվես 1 մետր երկարությամբ դիվանի վրա... բայց առանց դոշակի


Բա վերմակ ու բարձ Սամ :Angry2:  Մորֆ հեսա գործերտ դզեմ :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա վերմակ ու բարձ Սամ Մորֆ հեսա գործերտ դզեմ


Չկա  :Pardon: 

Դիվանն էլ իրականում 2 հատ իրար կողք դրած աթոռա  :Lol2:

----------


## Taurus

> Չկա 
> 
> Դիվանն էլ իրականում 2 հատ իրար կողք դրած աթոռա





> Հա Մորֆ... Կտեղավորվես 1 մետր երկարությամբ դիվանի վրա... բայց առանց դոշակի





> Սամ զամեծ ես չէի ասել չես կարող գալ Խոսքերս մի աղավաղեք
> Մորֆ աչքիս տեղ գտար մնալու, հենա Սամը արդեն...


Կարճ ասած Մորֆ դու ռեալիստ ես :LOL:

----------

Kita (21.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարճ ասած Մորֆ դու ռեալիստ ես


Ես էլ  Astgh-ենց տուն կգնամ :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (21.04.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Ես էլ  Astgh-ենց տուն կգնամ


Դե ձեզ տեսնենք :Jpit:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ  Astgh-ենց տուն կգնամ


ամբողջ ակումբում էլ ուրիշ ռեալիստ չկար? :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Օֆֆտոպը վերջացրե՛ք:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռեալի կայքում գրված է՝ կիրակի՝ 03.05

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալի կայքում գրված է՝ կիրակի՝ 03.05


Դու էլ արի  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու էլ արի


ուշ ժամի կլինի, ուրեմն՝ բացառվում է :Sad:

----------

Lion (21.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եկողներ գրանցվեք որ տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում, մոտավոր թիվ իմանանք որ տեղ ռեզերվ անենք, 

Սամ վերջը Չամպինս ե՞նք գնում: Վաղը մինչև օրվա վերջ ասեք , իրիկունը որ անենք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

համար 1 գրանցվեց  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Համար 2, գրանցվեց :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Համար 3.

Որտեղ ուզեք... ես վաղը կգնամ Չեմպիոնս մի հատ կտենամ ինչա ոնցա...

----------


## Լեո

բա ու՞մ ենք պաշտոնապես ընտրում կուռատոր, որ ականջի հետև չգցենք :Think: 

Սա՛մ, քե՞զ :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

Չմտածես էդ հարցում... ես ամեն օր համ Չեմպիոնսի մոտով եմ անցնում համ Վերոնայի  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Չմտածես էդ հարցում... ես ամեն օր համ Չեմպիոնսի մոտով եմ անցնում համ Վերոնայի


Դե տես, նորմալ տեղ ընտրի :Wink:

----------


## Arman_I

Համար 4 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.Սամ պտի մի հատ Բառսի խաղ իրար հետ նայենք վերջը... :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

դե մենք մերոնցով էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> դե մենք մերոնցով էլի


Է՛դ, դու՞ էլ ես գալու: Արի ծանոթանանք այ ախպեր, վերջ ի վերջո համախոհներ ենք :Wink: 

Բայց ոնց նայում եմ, իրոք մերոնցով ենք, ռեալիստները չեն երևում :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Է՛դ, դու՞ էլ ես գալու: Արի ծանոթանանք այ ախպեր, վերջ ի վերջո համախոհներ ենք


Անպայման
Կարելի ա գեվին էլ զանգել

----------


## Լեո

> Անպայման
> Կարելի ա գեվին էլ զանգել


Գևն ո՞վ ա :Blush:  Ակումբի՞ց ա:

----------


## Taurus

> Գևն ո՞վ ա Ակումբի՞ց ա:


uhu

Gevsky մերոքական ա :Wink: , անած անգամները եկել ա…
Ժող էտ օրը ցերեկը բարսամանները խաղալու են ռեալմադրիդի դեմ, կարող ա գաք երկրպագելու?

----------


## Սամվել

> uhu
> 
> Gevsky մերոքական ա, անած անգամները եկել ա…
> Ժող էտ օրը ցերեկը բարսամանները խաղալու են ռեալմադրիդի դեմ, կարող ա գաք երկրպագելու?


ԿԱրողա խաղալու գնանք  :Blush: 

Գևի համարը ո՞վ ունի  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սամ մտա՞ր Չամպինս

----------


## Սամվել

Չէ, ու էսօր էլ չեմ կարենա գնամ  :Sad: 

Եթե նիչոր մեկին ավելի հարմարա թող գնա էլի ...   :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

զանգենք դե… կոնկրետ օրը հայտնի՞ ա արդեն:

----------


## Լեո

> կոնկրետ օրը հայտնի՞ ա արդեն:


Մայիսի 2 (շաբաթ), ժամը՝ 23:00  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ժողովուրդ, մասնավորապես Սամվել, կլասիկոն միասին դիտելու ուղղությամբ աշխատանքները ո՞նց են ընթանում: Սամ ջան, չմտա՞ր քո ասած կլուբը: Բռատ, շաբաթը մոտենում ա, մտի խոսա, որ ռեզերվ անենք տեղերը, թե չէ կարող ա հետո տեղ չլինի:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Գնում ենք Չեմպիոնս... 2 հատ մե՜՜՜՜ծ էկրան + պրոեկտր... 

20 հոգու տեղա վերցված ... Բարսամանիայի տղեքի հետ ենք լինելու  :Smile:   :Hands Up: 

Հաղթելու ենք  :Goblin:   :LOL:

----------

Ներսես_AM (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վահիկ գալիս ե՞ս; 22:30-ից եկեք արդեն հավաքվենք կամաց կամաց, ով տեղը չգիտի ՊՄով համարը թող ուղարկի ինձ կզանգվենք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ գալիս ե՞ս; 22:30-ից եկեք արդեն հավաքվենք կամաց կամաց, ով տեղը չգիտի ՊՄով համարը թող ուղարկի ինձ կզանգվենք:


Հա :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տեղը ՝  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Ուֆ,դե ասա կամ ժամը մի քիչ շուտ լիներ կամ էլ դու մի քիչ մեծ լինեիր էլի :Angry2:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
Երեխեք,հաղթելու ենք,չէ՞ :Blush:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուֆ,դե ասա կամ ժամը մի քիչ շուտ լիներ կամ էլ դու մի քիչ մեծ լինեիր էլի
> Երեխեք,հաղթելու ենք,չէ՞


Նայած թե ում երկրպագուհին ես :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուֆ,դե ասա կամ ժամը մի քիչ շուտ լիներ կամ էլ դու մի քիչ մեծ լինեիր էլի
> Երեխեք,հաղթելու ենք,չէ՞


մենք՝ այո :Tongue:

----------

Enigmatic (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> մենք՝ այո


Մենք էլ  :Tongue: 
Դու էն ասա կյա՞լմ ես

----------


## Մանե

> Նայած թե ում երկրպագուհին ես


Բա էդ հարց է՞ր :Think: 
Միանշանակ  ԲԱ~ՐՍԱ :Tongue:  :Clapping:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.05.2009), Երվանդ (02.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք էլ 
> Դու էն ասա կյա՞լմ ես


չէ :Sad: 

էս անգամ մեծ ձյաձյաների հետ կդիտեմ, հուսով եմ հաջորդ անգամ կկարողանամ գալ՝ միասին դիտելու :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա էդ հարց է՞ր
> Միանշանակ  ԲԱ~ՐՍԱ


Ուրեմն հաղթելու ենք միանշանակ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես ել եմ ուզում գամ ձեր հետ,իիի...Չեմ կարա բայց :Cray:

----------


## Kita

Ես էլ ուզում գալ :Shout:  :Not I:

----------


## Vaho

Առմենիան հաստատ ցույց ե տալու

----------


## Taurus

> Ես էլ ուզում գալ


է արիի :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Է՛դ, չորեքշաբթի գնու՞մ ենք:

----------


## Taurus

Լավ էլ չասեմ Ֆիանլը նույն տեղում նույն ժամին, հաստատ գնում ենք

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավ էլ չասեմ Ֆիանլը նույն տեղում նույն ժամին, հաստատ գնում ենք


Բա՞ դու կպայմանաորվես

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ էլ չասեմ Ֆիանլը նույն տեղում նույն ժամին, հաստատ գնում ենք


Գալըմ եմ:

----------


## Kita

Վերջապես լավ տեղ գտանք նայելու :Jpit: 
Եթե կարանաք մեջտեղը վերցրեք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Վերջապես լավ տեղ գտանք նայելու
> Եթե կարանաք մեջտեղը վերցրեք


Ինչի մեր տեղը վա՞տ էր:

----------


## Kita

> Ինչի մեր տեղը վա՞տ էր:


Ինձ համար մի քիչ հա :Smile: 
Ես դե վատ եմ տեսնում :Smile: 
Ու համ էլ խավար էր, մի հատ ծուռ էի նայում` աչերս ցավում էին :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

Ժողովուրդ եթե շաբաթ գիշեր Ռեալը չհաղթի Մեստալիայում,կարելիա Վիլյառեալի խաղին էլ հավաքվել...որը կսկսվի կիրակի ժամը 22:00-ին...հաղթանակի դեպքում օֆիցիալ դառնում ենք չեմպիոն...ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժողովուրդ եթե շաբաթ գիշեր Ռեալը չհաղթի Մեստալիայում,կարելիա Վիլյառեալի խաղին էլ հավաքվել...որը կսկսվի կիրակի ժամը 22:00-ին...հաղթանակի դեպքում օֆիցիալ դառնում ենք չեմպիոն...ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք...


Կարելիա  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես կգամ..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեք խաբար ունե՞ք, ֆինալի համար պայմանավորված ա՞:  :Think:

----------


## Kita

> Տղեք խաբար ունե՞ք, ֆինալի համար պայմանավորված ա՞:


Չգիտեմ ոնց տղեքը :Tongue:  բայց դե ես էն օրը NAreco-ի հետ էի խոսում, ասեց էլի չեմպիոնսն են վերցնում ու էլի շատ ենք լինելու, մեզնից ինչքան մարդ է լինելու, ասի էլի նույնը, +-2 :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ես հաստատ եմ գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

+1.

----------


## Լեո

Պայմանավորվա՞ծ ա  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Տղե՛րք, վաղը գնու՞մ ենք:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես չկամ.. գործի եմ.. կարողա 1ից հետո միանամ ձեզ ..  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էլ չեմ կարա վաղը գամ...  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Դե ուրեմն ես էլ չեմ գա  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես լինելու եմ

----------


## GevSky

Չեմպիոնսում այստեղից կուլեներ կլինե՞ն... Մի խոսքով միացեք...
Սեպտ. 16  ժ. 23:30 Ինտեր-Բարսա

----------


## xaladilnick

> Չեմպիոնսում այստեղից կուլեներ կլինե՞ն... Մի խոսքով միացեք...
> Սեպտ. 16  ժ. 23:30 Ինտեր-Բարսա


Որտեղ?

----------


## GevSky

Վեռնի Սաժի հարևանությամբ, Ալավերդյան խաչմերուկից մի քիչ վերև դեպի Խանջյան

----------


## Ambrosine

Մի խումբ ակումբցիներ առաջարկում են աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչը /միգուցե նաև այլ խաղեր/ միասին դիտել: Եթե համաձայն եք միասին դիտել և դեռ դիտելու համար էլ հարմար տեղ կարող եք առաջարկել, գրեք այս թեմայում: Միայն թե, խնդրում եմ, զրուցարանի չվերածեք թեման:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.07.2010), Դարք (03.07.2010)

----------


## Դարք

ես գալիս եմ + ինձ կմիանան ակումբից Վահիկը, Լեոն, Հայկոն(.) և այլոք, խնդրում եմ ցանկացողները այս թեմայում այսօր գրեն, որպեսզի տեսնենք մեր հետագա անելիքները

----------

Yellow Raven (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ հնարավոր է ...  :Smile:  Երեկ օպերայի մոտի Սանտա Ֆեի կողքով էինք անցնում, հսկայական մէկրան են դրել. Առաջարկում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.07.2010), Դարք (03.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կարծում եմ եզրափակչի օրը սաղ տեղերը զբաղված կլինեն, այնպես որ կարիք կա նախապես պայմանավորվելու տեղերի հարցում :Smile: 
Հետևաբար, բոլորց ցանկացողները թող արձագանքեն այս թեմայում, որ իմանանք քանի տեղ պետք է վերցնենք ու որտեղ :Smile:

----------

Դարք (03.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Ես էլ եմ գալիս:  ::}:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.07.2010), Դարք (03.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մեծ հավանականությամբ ես էլ կգամ:
Եթե Իսպանիան եզրափակիչ դուրս գա, հավանականությունը խիստ կմեծանա  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.07.2010), Դարք (03.07.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Եկա:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.07.2010), Դարք (03.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե տեղը դեռ չեք որոշել, էս ինֆորմացիան կարա օգտակար լինի, չնայած մի քիչ անկապ սայթից ա վերցրած.
*13 կաֆե` ֆուտբոլ դիտելու համար*

----------

Yellow Raven (05.07.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Այսօր երեկոյան, երբ Վահիկը միանա ինձ, արդեն կորոշենք թե որտեղ ենք գնալու :Red Hat:  կզանգենք ու կպայմանավորվենք տեղերի համար :Drinks:  իսկ մյուս ակումբցիները, որոնք դեռ չեն կողմնորոշվել,թե գալու են կամ ոչ, թո՛ղ արդեն կողմորոշվեն, որպեսզի իմանանք մոտավոր  քանիսն ենք լինելու :Jpit:  որպեսզի հետագայում տեղերի հետ կապված խննդիրներ չառաջանան :Smile: 

Մերսի տեղեկատվության համար Գարդամարիան

----------

Skeptic (05.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Միանշանակ չեմ կարող հրաժարվել, բայց ոնց հասկացա չեք որոշել, թե որտեղ ենք նայելու, եթե այդպես է ասեք առաջարկներ անեմ :LOL:

----------

tikopx (04.07.2010), Yellow Raven (05.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

հո տունը մենակ չեմ նայելու :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Ուշադրությու՛ն*

Հանդիպում ենք *կիրակի* օրը՝ *11/07/2010, ժամը 23:10*՝ դիտելու աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչ հանդիպումը:
Խաղը դիտելու համար վերցրել ենք *Սանտա Ֆե բացօթյա սրճարանի մանկական մասում երկու սեղան*, հետևաբար տեղերը խիստ սահմանափակ են: 
Միակ բացասական կողմը այն է ,որ պրոյեկտորը տեղադրված է էկրանի հակառակ կողմում, այսինքն պատկերը մեզ երևալու է հակառակ կողմից: Ամեն ինչ թարս ենք տեսնելու :Sad:  
Բայց, կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում ֆուտբոլային մթնոլորտը ապհովված կլինի ու այդ փոքր մինուսը չի ազդի ոչ մի բանի վրա :Wink: 
Ուրիշ ավելի հարմար տարբերակ չգտանք պարզապես, բոլոր տեղերն արդեն շուտվանից զբաղված էին, ամենահարմարը սա էր:

Այսպիսով, գրանցումը վերսկսվում է, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են գալ, թող անպայման գրեն թեմայում, որովհետև ինչպես արդեն վերևում նշեցի տեղերը խիստ սահմանափակ են(երկու սեղանի վրա հանգիստ կարող են նստել մոտավորապես 12 հոգի, եթե շատ լինենք մեզ նեղություն կտանք ոչինչ :Smile:  ):
Ավելացրեք ձեր անունը ցուցակին ու մի բաց թողեք 4 տարին մեկ անգամ եղող այս իրադարձությունը ակումբցիների հետ նշելու հնարավորությունը`

*1.Վահիկ
2.Dark Night*

----------

tikopx (06.07.2010), Դարք (08.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> *Ուշադրությու՛ն*
> 
> Հանդիպում ենք *կիրակի* օրը՝ *11/07/2010, ժամը 23:10*՝ դիտելու աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչ հանդիպումը:
> Խաղը դիտելու համար վերցրել ենք *Սանտա Ֆե բացօթյա սրճարանի մանկական մասում երկու սեղան*, հետևաբար տեղերը խիստ սահմանափակ են: 
> Միակ բացասական կողմը այն է ,որ պրոյեկտորը տեղադրված է էկրանի հակառակ կողմում, այսինքն պատկերը մեզ երևալու է հակառակ կողմից: Ամեն ինչ թարս ենք տեսնելու 
> Բայց, կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում ֆուտբոլային մթնոլորտը ապհովված կլինի ու այդ փոքր մինուսը չի ազդի ոչ մի բանի վրա
> Ուրիշ ավելի հարմար տարբերակ չգտանք պարզապես, բոլոր տեղերն արդեն շուտվանից զբաղված էին, ամենահարմարը սա էր:
> 
> Այսպիսով, գրանցումը վերսկսվում է, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են գալ, թող անպայման գրեն թեմայում, որովհետև ինչպես արդեն վերևում նշեցի տեղերը խիստ սահմանափակ են(երկու սեղանի վրա հանգիստ կարող են նստել մոտավորապես 12 հոգի, եթե շատ լինենք մեզ նեղություն կտանք ոչինչ ):
> ...


 մի բան չհասկացա,որ հետևից նայենք նույն ձևա երևալու ,թե չենք կարա նայենք? եթե նորմալա երևալու ուրեմն ես կգամ,թե չէ իմաստ չկա գալ ուրիշների ուրախությամբ իմանալ գոլա թե չէ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նայեք էս վիդեոն`




Ուշադրություն դարձրեք խաղացողների համարներին :Smile: 
Իմ հասկանալով այդպես է երևալու, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դա ինչ-որ մեկիս կխանգարի :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

> Նայեք էս վիդեոն`
> 
> Ուշադրություն դարձրեք խաղացողների համարներին
> Իմ հասկանալով այդպես է երևալու, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դա ինչ-որ մեկիս կխանգարի


նայած թե ինչ պրոեկտոր,կա որ խավարա երևում համարյա`չևրեվալով

----------


## Yellow Raven

> նայած թե ինչ պրոեկտոր,կա որ խավարա երևում համարյա`չևրեվալով


Տիկ, ասեցին, որ նորմալ երևումա :Wink:

----------

tikopx (06.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Տիկ, ասեցին, որ նորմալ երևումա


կարևորը,որ ասել են  :Smile: 


*1.Վահիկ
2.Dark Night
3.tikopx  Ձեր հետ եմ*

*Մոդերատորական. կարիք չկա հայտարարությունը ամեն գրառման մեջ մեջբերելու: Միայն ավելացրեք ձեր անունը
Մեկ էլ վիդեոները, նկարները /եթե խիստ անհրաժեշտություն չկա/ մեջբերելիս, վիդեոյի, նկարի լինկը ջնջեք, որ էջը ավելորդ չծանրաբեռնվի*

----------


## Մանուլ

Աջ եզրը ձախ եզր ա երևալու, աջ ոտքով հարվածը` ձախ ոտքով հարվա՞ծ  ::}: :

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Աջ եզրը ձախ եզր ա երևալու, աջ ոտքով հարվածը` ձախ ոտքով հարվա՞ծ :


Բոլոր մանրամասները վերոնշյալ վիդեոյում :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ի՞նչ պասիվ եք: Բա՞ց եք թողնելու էս բացառիկ եզրափակիչը միասին դիտելու հնարավորությու՞նը  :Shok:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դեռևս երեք հոգի ենք գրանցվել, ինչը չի ուրախացնում :Sad:

----------

tikopx (08.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Դեռևս երեք հոգի ենք գրանցվել, ինչը չի ուրախացնում


Արդեն 4  :Wink: 

*1. Վահիկ
2. Dark Night
3. tikopx
4. Gardmanian*   :LOL:

----------


## Դարք

Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասեր ակումբցիներ` հաշվի առնելով ակումբցիների  առաջարկությունները և դժգոհությունները կապված տեղի ընտրության 

հետ` որոշվեց փոփոխել հանդիպման վայրը: Ուրեմն Մունդիալ 2010 ի եզրափակիչ խաղը  դիտելու համար   վերցրել ենք Աբովյան փողոցում 

գտնվող *Oriental* սրճարանում սեղանիկներ նախատեսված 12-15 տեղի համար, բոլոր ցանկացողները կարող են գրել այս թեմայում, կամ 

զանգել կամ նամակ ուղարկել, տեղյակ պահել, բայց ամենաճիշտը այս թեմայում գրելն է: խնդրում ենք լինել ակտիվ. ի դեպ արդեն confirm 

արած 6 անդամ ունենք :Smile:  *Հանդիպում ենք կիրակի օրը՝ 11/07/2010, ժամը 22:50  Ավետիք Իսահակյանի արձանի դիմաց:*

----------

Adriano (11.07.2010), Skeptic (09.07.2010), tikopx (09.07.2010), Yellow Raven (09.07.2010), Լեո (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժող ես կասկածելի եմ, չգիտեմ դեռ  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

+1  :Yes:

----------

Դարք (10.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1. Վահիկ
2. Dark Night
3. tikopx
4. Gardmanian 
5.Լեո*  :Wink: 

Ժողովուրդ մինչև այսօր`ժամը 24:00-ն գրանցվեք, թե չէ 13-15 հոգու համար ենք պայմանավորվել, բայց դեռ 5 հոգի են գրանցվել :Sad:

----------

tikopx (10.07.2010), Դարք (10.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

+Արսին գրանցեք ` ungreatful ինքը ինտեռնետ չունի հիշում ես Վահիկ,դու պիտի զանգես ասես :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> +Արսին գրանցեք ` ungreatful ինքը ինտեռնետ չունի հիշում ես Վահիկ,դու պիտի զանգես ասես


Ես Արսին գրել եմ, ասեց, որ մոտակա օրերս կասի, բայց դեռ չի պատասխանել :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես գալիս եմ, Վահիկ մի հատ համարդ ՊՄ արա էլի, կամ եթե իմ համարը ունես ծնգցրա, ոնց որ քոնը չունեմ:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1. Վահիկ
2. Dark Night
3. tikopx
4. Gardmanian 
5.Լեո 
6.Ներսես_AM* 

Մեր շարքերը գնալով համալրվում են :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (11.07.2010)

----------


## Kita

> *1. Վահիկ
> 2. Dark Night
> 3. tikopx
> 4. Gardmanian 
> 5.Լեո 
> 6.Ներսես_AM* 
> 
> Մեր շարքերը գնալով համալրվում են


+1
Ես էլ համալրվեցի :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.07.2010), Լեո (11.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ լավ ա, բոլոր «գրանցվածները» մերոնքական են  :Hands Up:  Չնայած լավ կլիներ մի քանի հոգի էլ թույլ թիմի երկրպագուներից լինեին, մի քիչ կբանավիճեինք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Անճաշակների հանդիպում կանեք, էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.07.2010), Մանուլ (11.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*1. Վահիկ
2. Dark Night
3. tikopx
4. Gardmanian 
5.Լեո 
6.Ներսես_AM 
7.Kita* 

Էս արդեն ուրիշ բան :Jpit: 
Ժող, եթե մեկդ Ֆրեյայի համարն ունեք զանգեք իրան էլ ասեք էլի :Smile:  Էս թեմայում ինքը գրել էր առաջ, բայց հետո աչքիս չի մտել :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Անճաշակների հանդիպում կանեք, էլի


Ա՞ստղ  :Shok:  Ար յու հոլանդի՞շ  :Shok:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ա՞ստղ  Ար յու հոլանդի՞շ


Ես ուրիշ բան հասկացա  :LOL: 

Ցուցակը նորից կարդա  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.07.2010)

----------


## Kita

> *1. Վահիկ
> 2. Dark Night
> 3. tikopx
> 4. Gardmanian 
> 5.Լեո 
> 6.Ներսես_AM 
> 7.Kita* 
> 
> Էս արդեն ուրիշ բան
> Ժող, եթե մեկդ Ֆրեյայի համարն ունեք զանգեք իրան էլ ասեք էլի Էս թեմայում ինքը գրել էր առաջ, բայց հետո աչքիս չի մտել


 Հեսա զանգեմ :Jpit: 




> Ես ուրիշ բան հասկացա 
> 
> Ցուցակը նորից կարդա


Ես էլ տենց հասկացա :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.07.2010)

----------


## Norton

Որտեղա՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որտեղա՞


Դարքի գրառումը մեջբերում եմ՝




> Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասեր ակումբցիներ` հաշվի առնելով ակումբցիների  առաջարկությունները և դժգոհությունները կապված տեղի ընտրության 
> 
> հետ` որոշվեց փոփոխել հանդիպման վայրը: Ուրեմն Մունդիալ 2010 ի եզրափակիչ խաղը  դիտելու համար   վերցրել ենք Աբովյան փողոցում 
> 
> գտնվող *Oriental* սրճարանում սեղանիկներ նախատեսված 12-15 տեղի համար, բոլոր ցանկացողները կարող են գրել այս թեմայում, կամ 
> 
> զանգել կամ նամակ ուղարկել, տեղյակ պահել, բայց ամենաճիշտը այս թեմայում գրելն է: խնդրում ենք լինել ակտիվ. ի դեպ արդեն confirm 
> 
> արած 6 անդամ ունենք *Հանդիպում ենք կիրակի օրը՝ 11/07/2010, ժամը 22:50  Ավետիք Իսահակյանի արձանի դիմաց:*

----------


## Yellow Raven

*22:50* Իսահակյանի արձանի մոտ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Որտեղա՞


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...=UTF8&t=h&z=17

կարծեմ էս *A*-ի մոտ ա, բարձրանալուց ձախի վրա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...=UTF8&t=h&z=17
> 
> կարծեմ էս *A*-ի մոտ ա, բարձրանալուց ձախի վրա


Հենց ըտեղա :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Անդ արի :Smile: 

Կապը մեռել է, Ֆրեային զանգել չկարացա ու վաշե զանգել չեմ կարում :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ ասեցի՝ Երոյենք էլ կգան, էն էլ Սևանում են  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Իմ գալը կասկածի տակ ընկավ, հնարավոր ա չգամ  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> Ես էլ ասեցի՝ Երոյենք էլ կգան, էն էլ Սևանում են


Ահա ես իզուր եկա :LOL: 
Աստղ արի, հա ինչ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իմ գալը կասկածի տակ ընկավ, հնարավոր ա չգամ


Վլադ, հաշվարկել ենք քեզ, կասկած-մասկած չկա, կարգավորի գործերդ ու արի :Wink:

----------


## Kita

> Իմ գալը կասկածի տակ ընկավ, հնարավոր ա չգամ


Ուրեմն ես գրիպաալերգիկ վիճակով գալիս եմ ձեզ վարաքելու, դու հլը կասկածում ես :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուրեմն ես գրիպաալերգիկ վիճակով գալիս եմ ձեզ վարաքելու, դու հլը կասկածում ես


+1  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա ես իզուր եկա
> Աստղ արի, հա ինչ


Բացառվում ա, Կիտ ջան: Պապաս հետս չի գա, մենակ էլ ես չեմ գա. շատ ուշ ա  :Cry:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Astgh* համեստությունը գեղեցակցնում է քեզ :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Բացառվում ա, Կիտ ջան: Պապաս հետս չի գա, մենակ էլ ես չեմ գա. շատ ուշ ա


Աստղ լավ էլի, ոնց որ 1ին անգամ է...
Հիմա, որ Երոյենք լինեին գալու էիր :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

Ժող ջան, ինձ ցուցակից հանեք, չեմ գալու  :Sorry:  Կներեք, որ էսպես ա ստացվում  :Sad: 
Սիրով ուզում էի գալ, բայց որոշ անկանխատեսելի հանգամանքենր խանգարեցին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ լավ էլի, ոնց որ 1ին անգամ է...
> Հիմա, որ Երոյենք լինեին գալու էիր


Չէ, նոր Երոն էլ գրեց, որ եթե ուզում եմ գնամ, Կուկին կասի, ինքն էլ կգա, որ հետո ինձ տուն ճանապարհի: Բայց դե չեմ կարա: Ես կյանքու՞մ եմ ժամը 2-ին տուն մտել: Ինձ կգնդակահարեն  :Jpit:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ungrateful +1  :Smile: 
Լեո -1  :Cray:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լեո կրակելու եմ քեզ, բրախի արի երկու ժամ ա, հետո կանես ինչ պիտի անես  :Angry2:

----------


## Norton

Ես էլ երևի չգամ հոգնածոտ եմ ոչնչոտ

----------


## Kita

> Չէ, նոր Երոն էլ գրեց, որ եթե ուզում եմ գնամ, Կուկին կասի, ինքն էլ կգա, որ հետո ինձ տուն ճանապարհի: Բայց դե չեմ կարա: Ես կյանքու՞մ եմ ժամը 2-ին տուն մտել: Ինձ կգնդակահարեն


Աստղ նե վրի :Jpit:  իմ աչքի դեմն ես էտ ժամին տուն գնացել :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Ես էլ երևի չգամ հոգնածոտ եմ ոչնչոտ


Անդո դե իիի :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ նե վրի իմ աչքի դեմն ես էտ ժամին տուն գնացել


Երկուսի՞ն :о Էդ ե՞րբ: Բացառվում ա:

Ժամացույցդ մի երկու ժամ առաջ ա եղել  :Jpit:  Ամենաուշը տուն եմ եկել վերջին անգամ, որ հոպարիս տղան էլ հետս էր. 12-ի կողմերն էր: Հիշողությունից դեռ չեմ բողոքում  :Tongue:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, դեռ չե՞ք եկել: Հլը պատմեք՝ ո՞նց անցավ, ո՞վ եկավ...

----------


## Դարք

խաղը մինչև վերջին րոպեն հաճելի ինտրիգի մեջ պահեց բոլոր ակումցիներին. առհասարակ հիշատակման է արժանի այն փաստը որ հավաքված 13 ֆուտբոլասերները անհավասար բաշխվեցին ըստ երկրպագած թիմերի ի դեմս 11:2 Իսպանիա-Հոլանդիա հարաբերակցությամբ, սակայն Հոլանդի այդ երկու երկրպագուները իրենց թիմին ավելի շատ էին ոգևորում քանց մնացած 11-ը:

----------

Ambrosine (12.07.2010), Yevuk (12.07.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Երեխեք, դեռ չե՞ք եկել: Հլը պատմեք՝ ո՞նց անցավ, ո՞վ եկավ...


Եկել ենք)):  Լավ անցավ, լիքը մարդ կար, կեսը ակումբից չէին` ընկերներ, բարեկամներ և այլն  :Smile: ... 
Ուրախ անցավ, հումորներ, գոռգռոցներ...  :Jpit: :

Ակումբից՝  Կիտան, Անդոն, Ներսեսը, ես, Դարքը, Վահիկը, Տիկոն, մեկ էլ  դժվար մականունով 1 ակումբցի /չեմ հիշում մականունը, եթե տեսնի թող գրի/  :Jpit:  կարծեմ էսքանս էինք:

----------

Ambrosine (12.07.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

վերջի բառը կարդացի «ով կերա՞վ», պատասխանեմ Իսպանիան Հոլլանդին կերավ  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (12.07.2010), Ungrateful (12.07.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> վերջի բառը կարդացի «ով կերա՞վ», պատասխանեմ Իսպանիան Հոլլանդին կերավ


Սաղ էս ավատարդ էր, որ Վիլյան գոլ չխփեց, մեկ էլ իմ նավսը  :LOL:   :Tongue:

----------


## Դարք

> Սաղ էս ավատարդ էր, որ Վիլյան գոլ չխփեց, մեկ էլ իմ նավսը


Էսօր առաջատարների մոտ սև օրեր էին :Blush:  ոչ Սնեյդերը, ոչ Ռոբենը, ոչ Վիլյան, ոչ էլ Խավին իրենց  խաղը չխաղացին :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եկել ենք)):  Լավ անցավ, լիքը մարդ կար, կեսը ակումբից չէին` ընկերներ, բարեկամներ և այլն ... 
> Ուրախ անցավ, հումորներ, գոռգռոցներ... :
> 
> Ակումբից՝  Կիտան, Անդոն, Ներսեսը, ես, Դարքը, Վահիկը, Տիկոն, մեկ էլ  դժվար մականունով 1 ակումբցի /չեմ հիշում մականունը, եթե տեսնի թող գրի/  կարծեմ էսքանս էինք:


Դժվար մականուն`Gardmarian  :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

Մարկ կա գալացող Փյունիկի խաղը նայելու եսօր ժամը 8-ին?

----------


## Skeptic

> Դժվար մականուն`Gardmarian


Gardma*n*ian...  :Angry2: 
Փաստորեն, դժվար ա...  :Cry: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:57 ----------




> Մարկ կա գալացող Փյունիկի խաղը նայելու եսօր ժամը 8-ին?


Գործի չլինեի, կարելի էր:  :Pardon:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մարկ կա գալացող Փյունիկի խաղը նայելու եսօր ժամը 8-ին?


Չեմ հավատում, որ կկարողանան 2 գնդակի տարբերությունը հետ բերել, ավելի լավա տունը նայեմ :Wink: 
Բայց վաղվա Միկայի խաղին կգնամ, վերջիվերջո Լիվերպուլի խաղը հենց խաղադաշտում տեսնելու ցանկությունը մեջիցս ուտումա ինձ :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

վաղը ովա գալիս Միկայի խաղը նայելու   տոմսի գինը եսօր 1000-2000 նենց որ իմացեք

tikopx
Վահիկ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> վաղը ովա գալիս Միկայի խաղը նայելու   տոմսի գինը եսօր 1000-2000 նենց որ իմացեք
> 
> tikopx
> Վահիկ


Փյունիկի խաղը ձրի է՞ր :Smile:

----------


## avikavet1

> Փյունիկի խաղը ձրի է՞ր


Է, որ ձրիյա ումա պետք, ոչ ոք չի գնում նայելու :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Է, որ ձրիյա ումա պետք, ոչ ոք չի գնում նայելու


Ի՞նչի որ մատչելի է պետք չէ գնալ նայել  :Xeloq: 

Ես չեմ հասկանում էս հայերի մտածելաճկերպը հա:

----------


## tikopx

> Փյունիկի խաղը ձրի է՞ր


գինը եսօր 1000-2000

----------


## Yellow Raven

> գինը եսօր 1000-2000


Տիկ, ջան դե գրի, որ խաղը նկատի ունես 1000-2000 դրամ, թե չէ, որ գրել ես <<գինը այսօր 1000-2000>>, ես հասկացա, թե Միկայի խաղերի տոմսերի գներն են այսօր էդ գնով եղել :Wink: 

Իսկ Միկայի անցած տարվա խաղը` Միկա-Հելսինգբորգ, 500-1000 դրամ տոմսերով էր, երևի էս տարի էլ նույնը կլինի :Smile:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Ի՞նչի որ մատչելի է պետք չէ գնալ նայել 
> 
> Ես չեմ հասկանում էս հայերի մտածելաճկերպը հա:


հարցը գինը չի, այլ խաղի որակը: :Tongue:

----------


## tikopx

> հարցը գինը չի, այլ խաղի որակը:


արժի գնալ մինչև վերջ գոռալ ու օգնել ետ մի խաղում մերոնց,չէ որ LIVERPOOL նա գալու :LOL:  
Ով գալու վաղը ժամը 14:00 զանգեք տեղը ժամը ասեմ ՊՄ գրեք համարս տամ

----------

Yellow Raven (21.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> արժի գնալ մինչև վերջ գոռալ ու օգնել ետ մի խաղում մերոնց,չէ որ LIVERPOOL նա գալու 
> Ով գալու վաղը ժամը 14:00 զանգեք տեղը ժամը ասեմ ՊՄ գրեք համարս տամ


լավ ախորժակա լիվերպուլին տեսնել հայաստանում:Չնեղանաք խոսքերիցս,բայց ներվայնանալու մտադրություն չունեմ: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սթիվեն Ջերրարդ, Ջո Քոուլ, Ջեյմի Քարրագեր, Խավիեր Մասկերանո, Դիրկ Կայտ :Smile:  
Սրանք այն ֆուտբոլիստներն էին, որոնց խաղը դիտելուց անգամ կարելի է հաճույք ստանալ... Կարծում եմ Միկայի համար արդեն իսկ մեծ պատիվ կլինի նրանց հետ խաղալը :Wink: 

Բացի այդ նման թիմի մասնակցությամբ խաղերին մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլային գործակալներ են հետևում ու շատ հնարավոր է մերոնցից մեկին էլ աչքի տակ առնեն, այնպես որ այդ հանդիպումը շատ մեծ խթան կլինի հայկական ակումբային ֆուտբոլի զարգացման համար :Smile: 

Առաջ,Միկա  :Goblin: 

Հինգշաբթի, ժամը` 18:00, <<Միկա>> մարզադաշտ` Միկա-Ռաբոտնիչկի :Smile:

----------

tikopx (21.07.2010), Դարք (22.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սթիվեն Ջերրարդ, Ջո Քոուլ, Ջեյմի Քարրագեր, Խավիեր Մասկերանո, Դիրկ Կայտ 
> Սրանք այն ֆուտբոլիստներն էին, որոնց խաղը դիտելուց անգամ կարելի է հաճույք ստանալ... Կարծում եմ Միկայի համար արդեն իսկ մեծ պատիվ կլինի նրանց հետ խաղալը
> 
> Բացի այդ նման թիմի մասնակցությամբ խաղերին մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլային գործակալներ են հետևում ու շատ հնարավոր է մերոնցից մեկին էլ աչքի տակ առնեն, այնպես որ այդ հանդիպումը շատ մեծ խթան կլինի հայկական ակումբային ֆուտբոլի զարգացման համար
> 
> Առաջ,Միկա 
> 
> Հինգշաբթի, ժամը` 18:00, <<Միկա>> մարզադաշտ` Միկա-Ռաբոտնիչկի


Ռաբոտնիչկի - ին ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ, ի՞նչ կարգի ֆուտբոլ խաղում:  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ի դեպ, պարզվում է, որ նշածս աստղերին ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանում չենք տեսնի :Jpit: 
Ռոյ Հոջսոնը ասել է, որ այդ խաղին անկախ մրցակցից հանգստանալու հնարավորություն է տալու Մունդիալին հանդես եկած ֆուտբոլիստներին, այնպես որ ոչ Ջերրարդը ու ոչ էլ Քոուլը չեն խաղա այդ խաղում :Sad: 

Բայց դե դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում, *առա՛ջ Միկա* :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (22.07.2010), tikopx (22.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

վաղը ժամը 9-ին Հրազդան ստադիոն`Հայաստան-Իրան ովա գալիս, զանգեք ձեռիս

----------


## tikopx

Վաղը ` ամսի 8-ին Հայաստանի հավաքականա խաղում, ովա գալու? զանգեք ձեռիս

----------


## tikopx

Կարելի է մի տեղ գնալ նստել հանդիպումը նայել բոլորով, ինչ-որ սպորտ բառ, կամ նման տեղ, ի՞նչ կասեք։

----------


## Ungrateful

> Կարելի է մի տեղ գնալ նստել հանդիպումը նայել բոլորով, ինչ-որ սպորտ բառ, կամ նման տեղ , ինչ կասեք՞


Ապեր, իմ իմանալով խաղը գիշերվա 1-ին ա:

----------


## tikopx

ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

*ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ - ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ* խաղը՝ 29.11.10-ին, համաձյա՞ն եք միասին դիտել:
Ով հաստատ գալու է, ապա Շնորհակալություն դրեք: Եթե չեք գալու, չդնեք:

Եթե ցանկացողներ կան, մինչև 23.11.10 ժամը 23:00 ասեք , որ տեղ հասցնենք պահել։

----------

Gayl (22.11.2010), Kita (23.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ապեր, իմ իմանալով խաղը գիշերվա 1-ին ա:


խի դու 00:00-ես քնում՞  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե լուրջ ապա կարելիյա մի տեղ գնալ նստել հանդիպոպւմը նայել բոլորով, ինչ-որ սպորտ բառ, կամ նման տեղ , ինչ կասեք՞


 Իհարկե լավ միտք ա ու նման փորձ արդեն կա ակումբում, բայց ափսոս էս անգամ կլասիկոյի օրն ու ժամը շատ անհարմար ա ստացվել: Նախ կեսգիշերին ա խաղը սկսվելու, հետո էլ հաջորդ օրը աշխատանքային օր ա, դժվար կլինի գործի գնալ: Ամեն դեպքում կարելի ա կազմակերպել, բայց ես չեմ կարողանա գալ  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապեր, իմ իմանալով խաղը գիշերվա 1-ին ա:


Չէ, 00:00-ին ա  :Wink:

----------

tikopx (22.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, իմ իմանալով խաղը գիշերվա 1-ին ա:


Համարյա 12 ին ա, բայց արժէ սաղովի նայել էտ խաղը:

----------


## tikopx

> Իհարկե լավ միտք ա ու նման փորձ արդեն կա ակումբում, բայց ափսոս էս անգամ կլասիկոյի օրն ու ժամը շատ անհարմար ա ստացվել: Նախ կեսգիշերին ա խաղը սկսվելու, հետո էլ հաջորդ օրը աշխատանքային օր ա, դժվար կլինի գործի գնալ: Ամեն դեպքում կարելի ա կազմակերպել, բայց ես չեմ կարողանա գալ


գիտեմ, փորձ կա, ես ել եմ եղել ետ մարդկանց մեջ :Smile:  
մի բան արեք հարմարացրեք եկեք ելի:

----------


## Ungrateful

> խի դու 00:00-ես քնում՞


Իմ քնելը տուտ պրիչո՞մ, ես առավոտվա կողմ եմ քնում: Բայց էդ կապ չունի:
Ոնց հասկացա իմացածս սխալ էր՝ զարմանալի ա, Էսօր Վահիկենք ասեցին, որ 1-ին ա  :Unsure: :
Հարցն էն ա, որ երկուշաբթի ա, վերջանալու ա 2-3-ին, տուն հասնել կա, բան կա: Չեմ կարծում որ լավ միտք ա... Մի 2-3 հոգով եք լինելու: 
Համել champions, Տիֆոզի-միֆոզի ու տենց տեղերում արդեն դժվար կարողանաք տեղ վերցնել: Իսկ Աշխարհի առաջնության ֆինալի պես՝ հասարակ հեռուստացույցով, վատ ու տատանվող պատկերով խաղը դիտել չեմ ուզում: Ավելի լավ ա տանը նայեմ:

----------

tikopx (23.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.11.2010), Լեո (23.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Իմ քնելը տուտ պրիչո՞մ, ես առավոտվա կողմ եմ քնում: Բայց էդ կապ չունի:
> Ոնց հասկացա իմացածս սխալ էր՝ զարմանալի ա, Էսօր Վահիկենք ասեցին, որ 1-ին ա :
> Հարցն էն ա, որ երկուշաբթի ա, վերջանալու ա 2-3-ին, տուն հասնել կա, բան կա: Չեմ կարծում որ լավ միտք ա... Մի 2-3 հոգով եք լինելու: 
> Համել champions, Տիֆոզի-միֆոզի ու տենց տեղերում արդեն դժվար կարողանաք տեղ վերցնել: Իսկ Աշխարհի առաջնության ֆինալի պես՝ հասարակ հեռուստացույցով, վատ ու տատանվող պատկերով խաղը դիտել չեմ ուզում: Ավելի լավ ա տանը նայեմ:


դե ադեն 2 հոգի կանք, տուն հասնելը տաքսի ել կա:

----------


## Ungrateful

> դե ադեն 2 հոգի կանք, տուն հասնելը տաքսի ել կա:


Իսկ մնացա՞ծը: Անհարմար օրը, ժամը, Էդ օրվա համար լավ սպորտ-կաֆեներում տեղերի բացակայությունը...

----------


## Gayl

> գիտեմ, փորձ կա, ես ել եմ եղել ետ մարդկանց մեջ 
> մի բան արեք հարմարացրեք եկեք ելի:


Դե շատերը անկախ ամեն ինչից խաղը նայելու են ու ավելի լավ կլինի մի տեղ հավաքվենք:

----------

tikopx (23.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Իսկ մնացա՞ծը: Անհարմար օրը, ժամը, Էդ օրվա համար լավ սպորտ-կաֆեներում տեղերի բացակայությունը...


դե մի բան կանենք վաղը, դրա համար էլ 6 օր առաջ եմ գրում, կարողա ազատ տեղեր կան դեռ:

----------


## Ungrateful

> դե մի բան կանենք վաղը, դրա համար էլ 6 օր առաջ եմ գրում, կարողա ազատ տեղեր կան դեռ:


Չեմ կարծում... Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե լավ տեղ եղավ միգուցե կմիանամ:

----------


## Kita

> Իսկ մնացա՞ծը: Անհարմար օրը, ժամը, Էդ օրվա համար լավ սպորտ-կաֆեներում տեղերի բացակայությունը...


Արս չեմպիոնսում հաստատ կարելի է տեղ պատվիրել հլը, մի խոսքով, եթե նորմալ տեղ գտնվի նախորոք, կգնանք, չէ-չէ :Smile:

----------

tikopx (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (23.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

արժի վաղվա խաղը գնալ նայել՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> արժի վաղվա խաղը գնալ նայել՞


Կարելիա :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

ել մարդ չկա, դրա համար չի կարելի :LOL:  ել մարդ չգրե, վաղնել ուշ կլինի , գոնե առավոտռ պիտի գնայի տեղ վեկալեյի

----------


## Դարք

ի՞նչ խաղա:

----------


## tikopx

Հայաստան - Վրաստան, եթե չեք գալիս, Ֆաֆի հետ գնամ նայեմ

----------

Դարք (08.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես հենց Ֆաֆի հետ էի ասում :Jpit:  
Ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգնանք :Wink:

----------

tikopx (08.02.2011)

----------


## Դարք

> Ես հենց Ֆաֆի հետ էի ասում 
> Ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգնանք


ինձել զանգեք էլի :Blush:  մեկ էլ ասեք տեղական ժամանակով ժամը քանիսինա՞  :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

4:00  պիտի արդեն իրանց հետ հավաքվածծ լինենք, մուտքը 1000 դրամ, համարը մոտս կա, եթե ուզում եք զանգեք պայմանավորվենք

----------


## Ուրվական

Բարև ձեզ, ֆուտբոլասեր հասարակություն: Ինչպես նկատում եք, մենք ակումբում ձևավորել ենք բավականին լավ ֆուտբոլային ավանդույթներ, որոնցից մեկն էլ միասին ֆուտբոլ դիտելն է: Այս դեպքը յուրահատուկ է, այդ պատճառով արագ արձագանք է պահանջում: Իհարկե բոլոր հայկական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներս, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ցանկություն ունենք գնալ մարտի 26-ին մարզադաշտ՝ մեր տղաներին աջակցելու Ռուսաստանի հետ խաղում: Պատկերացրեք ինչքան հաճելի ա, երբ բոլորս միասին ենք մարզադաշտում, ուրախանում ենք ու տոնում ենք մեր գոլերը, էլ չեմ ասում հաղթանակը, միասին: Այդ պատճառով առաջարկում եմ գնալ մարզադաշտ միասին: Արդեն մի քանի հոգի հավաքվել ենք: 
Եկողների համար: Տոմսեր գնելու ենք հարավային կամ հյուսիսային տրիբունայում: Գնելու ենք ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ, քանի որ տոմսերը արագ կսպառվեն: Գները չգիտեմ, բայց 5000-ից թանկ չի լինի: Խնդրում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կուզենան միասին լինել մեզ հետ՝ մինչև մարտի 9-ը նամակով կապնվել ինձ հետ՝ տոմսի գումարը փոխանցելու համար:
Սպասում ենք ձեզ:  :Clapping:

----------

Gayl (01.03.2011), tikopx (01.03.2011), Yellow Raven (02.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

26- ինա թե 16-ին, տոմսերը ամսի 10-ից են ծախելու, ես երևի ֆաֆի հետ գնամ , դեռ չգիտեմ, իրանք էժանով են տալիս ու գրանցված եմ , եկեք իրանց հետ գնանք, ավելի լավ կլինի

----------


## Gayl

> 26- ինա թե 16-ին, տոմսերը ամսի 10-ից են ծախելու, ես երևի ֆաֆի հետ գնամ , դեռ չգիտեմ, իրանք էժանով են տալիս ու գրանցված եմ , եկեք իրանց հետ գնանք, ավելի լավ կլինի


26 ին ա:
Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը ասաց որ ֆաֆը անվճար ա տոմս տալիս կամ էլ երևի իրենն ա անվճար :
Չնայած դա էտքան էլ կապ չունի մեր ակումբցիներով գնանք բալետ անենք տղերքին, թե չէ անվճար տոմս ես էլ կարամ իմ համար ճարեմ  :Wink:

----------

Ուրվական (01.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> 26 ին ա:
> Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը ասաց որ ֆաֆը անվճար ա տոմս տալիս կամ էլ երևի իրենն ա անվճար :
> Չնայած դա էտքան էլ կապ չունի մեր ակումբցիներով գնանք բալետ անենք տղերքին, թե չէ անվճար տոմս ես էլ կարամ իմ համար ճարեմ


դե թող սաղ գրեն տենանք ովքեր են գալիս, գոնե մի 6-7 հոգի դզվենք, ձրի չեն տալիս զեղչերովա լավ :Smile:

----------

Gayl (01.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես գնալու եմ խաղին, բայց հարավային-հյուսիսային տրիբունաներն էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում, նախընտրում եմ արևելյանը :Smile: 
Եթե 4000 լինի, ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ արևելյանի տոմս կառնեմ :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուզում եմ գալ  :Smile: : Հազար տարի ա՝ ստադիոնում չեմ եղել:

----------

Ուրվական (02.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ուզում եմ գալ : Հազար տարի ա՝ ստադիոնում չեմ եղել:


-Գնանք, ախպեր ջան: Գիտե՞ս՝ ես հլա կյանքումս ֆուտբոլ չեմ տեսել... (01-99)  :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

ժողովուրդ եթե ուզում եք գնաք, քանի շուտա գնացեք առեք, տոմսերը արգա սպառվում, մի տրիբունան տալու են ռուսներին, խոսակցություն կա, որ վրացիք 700 տոմս են պատվիրել,հա , մեկել տոմսերը պասպորտով են տալիս ու մի պասպորտին 4 հատ տոմս:Ես ՖԱՖԻ հետ եմ գնում հաստատ:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բարև ձեզ, ֆուտբոլասեր հասարակություն: Ինչպես նկատում եք, մենք ակումբում ձևավորել ենք բավականին լավ ֆուտբոլային ավանդույթներ, որոնցից մեկն էլ միասին ֆուտբոլ դիտելն է: Այս դեպքը յուրահատուկ է, այդ պատճառով արագ արձագանք է պահանջում: Իհարկե բոլոր հայկական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներս, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ցանկություն ունենք գնալ մարտի 26-ին մարզադաշտ՝ մեր տղաներին աջակցելու Ռուսաստանի հետ խաղում: Պատկերացրեք ինչքան հաճելի ա, երբ բոլորս միասին ենք մարզադաշտում, ուրախանում ենք ու տոնում ենք մեր գոլերը, էլ չեմ ասում հաղթանակը, միասին: Այդ պատճառով առաջարկում եմ գնալ մարզադաշտ միասին: Արդեն մի քանի հոգի հավաքվել ենք: 
> Եկողների համար: Տոմսեր գնելու ենք հարավային կամ հյուսիսային տրիբունայում: Գնելու ենք ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ, քանի որ տոմսերը արագ կսպառվեն: Գները չգիտեմ, բայց 5000-ից թանկ չի լինի: Խնդրում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կուզենան միասին լինել մեզ հետ՝ մինչև մարտի 9-ը նամակով կապնվել ինձ հետ՝ տոմսի գումարը փոխանցելու համար:
> Սպասում ենք ձեզ:


Շնորհակալություն բոլորին, տոմսերն արդեն գնված են: Մենք արևելյան տրիբունայում կլինենք:

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ տոմսեր որտեղի՞ց կարելի ա ձեռք բերել:

----------


## Malxas

Ես էլ եմ Արևելյանում լինելու

----------


## V!k

> Իսկ տոմսեր որտեղի՞ց կարելի ա ձեռք բերել:


Վազգեն Սարգսյան մարզադաշտի մոտի տոմսարկղից, բայց եսօր առավոտը ժամը 10-ի տվյալներով արևմտյան տրիբունայի տոմս չկար, արևելյանից մոտ 20-30 տեղ էր մնացել (5000 դրամ), բայց իրարից հեռու ու վատ տեղեր,հիմնականում առաջին շարք :Sad: , ու մնացել էր հյուսիսային ու հարավային տրիբունայի տեղերը (3000 դրամ)…

----------

tikopx (10.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Վազգեն Սարգսյան մարզադաշտի մոտի տոմսարկղից, բայց եսօր առավոտը ժամը 10-ի տվյալներով արևմտյան տրիբունայի տոմս չկար, արևելյանից մոտ 20-30 տեղ էր մնացել (5000 դրամ), բայց իրարից հեռու ու վատ տեղեր,հիմնականում առաջին շարք, ու մնացել էր հյուսիսային ու հարավային տրիբունայի տեղերը (3000 դրամ)…


գազարագւոյն տրիբունան արևելյանա՞

----------


## V!k

> գազարագւոյն տրիբունան արևելյանա՞


 հա :Smile:

----------

tikopx (10.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արևելյան չկար, հյուսիսային եմ առել :Cray: 

Ռուս երկրպագուների կողքն եմ լինելու աչքիս, չնայած դեռ հույսս չեմ կտրել արևելյանից  :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (10.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Արևելյան չկար, հյուսիսային եմ առել
> 
> Ռուս երկրպագուների կողքն եմ լինելու աչքիս, չնայած դեռ հույսս չեմ կտրել արևելյանից


լօլ շուտ ասեիր մի հատ էլ քեզ վեկալեի  :Smile:  ասում էի չէ ասեք:Ռուսները առանձին են նստելու, մի տրիբունա իրանց են տվել, նենց որ ձենտ պատրաստի, պիտի իրանց գոռոցը չլսվի, մենակ մերը լսվի :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> լօլ շուտ ասեիր մի հատ էլ քեզ վեկալեի  ասում էի չէ ասեք:Ռուսները առանձին են նստելու, մի տրիբունա իրանց են տվել, նենց որ ձենտ պատրաստի, պիտի իրանց գոռոցը չլսվի, մենակ մերը լսվի


Մի տրիբունա չեն տվել, հյուսիսային տրիբունայի երեք սեկտոր են տվել,եթե չեմ սխալվում :Wink:  Ընդհանուր մոտ 1500 ռուս կլինի :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

> Մի տրիբունա չեն տվել, հյուսիսային տրիբունայի երեք սեկտոր են տվել,եթե չեմ սխալվում Ընդհանուր մոտ 1500 ռուս կլինի


hա  եսօր մանրամասն իմացել եմ 1500 ռուս, մեկել ել գազարագույն ու կարմիր տրիբունա տոմս չկա ընդհանրապես :LOL:  ոչ մի հատ

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մի տրիբունա չեն տվել, հյուսիսային տրիբունայի երեք սեկտոր են տվել,եթե չեմ սխալվում Ընդհանուր մոտ 1500 ռուս կլինի


Էդ 1500-ի մեջ քանի աղջիկ կլնի տենաս: :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (11.03.2011)

----------


## tikopx

Ով տոմս չի հացրել գնել Հայաստան ռուսաստան խաղի, Քաղաքապետարանը մտածելա ձեր մասին, ու միակ բանա որ իրանց հարգեցի դրա համար՝ 

Հարգելի Երևանցիներ

Մարտի 26-ին, Ֆրանսիաի հրապարակում (Սայաթ–Նովա 1/1) մեծ էկրանի վրա կարող եք դիտել Հայաստան–Ռուսաստան ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումը։

----------

Barcamaniac (24.03.2011), V!k (22.03.2011), Yellow Raven (22.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (22.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հարգելիներս. 

Այսօր, Մայիսի 28-ին ժամը՝ 23:45 տեղի կունենա 2010/2011թթ «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» եզրափակիչ՝ Բարսելոնա - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ հանդիպումը: Ուսի առաջարկում եմ՝ դիտենք ֆուտբոլը միասին:  :Wink: 

Կա՞ն ցանկացողներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Հարգելիներս. 
> 
> Այսօր, Մայիսի 28-ին ժամը՝ 23:45 տեղի կունենա 2010/2011թթ «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» եզրափակիչ՝ Բարսելոնա - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ հանդիպումը: Ուսի առաջարկում եմ՝ դիտենք ֆուտբոլը միասին: 
> 
> Կա՞ն ցանկացողներ:


Եթե ցանկացողներ լինեն էլ, տեղ չեք ճարի էլ :Jpit:  Նորմալ տեղ էլի :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե ցանկացողներ լինեն էլ, տեղ չեք ճարի էլ Նորմալ տեղ էլի


Նախօորք պետքա պատվիրա՞ծ լինեինք:

----------


## Kita

> Նախօորք պետքա պատվիրա՞ծ լինեինք:


Բա ոնց :Jpit:  Չեմպիոնսում հաստատ տեղ չկա արդեն :Jpit:  ես էլ երեկ իմ տեղը զիջեցի :Jpit:

----------

Ապե Ջան (28.05.2011), Դարք (28.05.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

Կլասիկոներին ո՞վա գալիս գնանք Չեմպիոնս, կամ մի ուրիշ լավ տեղ... 

Մասնավորապես 17ին Օգօստոսի.. /Ռեալիստներին էլ ենք հրավիրում մեր հետ, ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ ընկերությունը ընկերություն  :Smile: /

1. Սամվել

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.08.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

2. Հայկ, համ էլ քեզ կարոտել եմ  :Smile: :

----------


## Լեո

Ես քաղաքում չեմ լինի, այլապես անպայման կգայի  :Sad:

----------


## specialist

> Կլասիկոներին ո՞վա գալիս գնանք Չեմպիոնս, կամ մի ուրիշ լավ տեղ... 
> 
> Մասնավորապես 17ին Օգօստոսի.. /Ռեալիստներին էլ ենք հրավիրում մեր հետ, ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ ընկերությունը ընկերություն /
> 
> 1. Սամվել


հարմարվի կգամ)))

----------


## Սամվել

> Կլասիկոներին ո՞վա գալիս գնանք Չեմպիոնս, կամ մի ուրիշ լավ տեղ... 
> 
> Մասնավորապես 17ին Օգօստոսի.. /Ռեալիստներին էլ ենք հրավիրում մեր հետ, ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ ընկերությունը ընկերություն /
> 
> 1. Սամվել


Մի փոքր ուղղում, Առաջին անգամ հանդիպում ենք Օգօստոսի 14ին ժամը գիշերվա մեկին.

1. Ես
2. Հայկո ջան էդ օրը հարմար կլինի՞

Ով գալուա մինչև շաբաթ օրը գրեք որ գնամ շաբաթ օրը տեղ ռեզերվ անեմ

----------


## Սամվել

Փաստորեն էլ գալացող չկա ՞ ,

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի փոքր ուղղում, Առաջին անգամ հանդիպում ենք Օգօստոսի 14ին ժամը գիշերվա մեկին.
> 
> 1. Ես
> 2. Հայկո ջան էդ օրը հարմար կլինի՞
> 
> Ով գալուա մինչև շաբաթ օրը գրեք որ գնամ շաբաթ օրը տեղ ռեզերվ անեմ


Ես վերադարձա Ակումբ  :Jpit: :

Սամ ջան, գալու եմ: Օգոստոսի 15-ը ոչ աշխատանքային ա, չէ՞:

----------

Սամվել (07.08.2011)

----------


## Սամվել

Հա 15ը ոչ աշխատանքայինա

----------


## Kita

> Ես վերադարձա Ակումբ :
> 
> Սամ ջան, գալու եմ: Օգոստոսի 15-ը ոչ աշխատանքային ա, չէ՞:


 :Beee: 

Գալու ենք Սամ ջան :Jpit:

----------


## specialist

+1 ինձ, չնայած մինչև 15 դեռ կա, բյաց ինձ խանգառող բան չկա դեռ, ինձել հաշվեք հլե որ

----------


## specialist

ինչ որոշվավ գնում եք թե չէ՞

----------


## Սամվել

իմ գալը Մի քիչ հարցականա, վաղը կասեմ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող, ես չեմ գալիս, բայց խնդրել են, որ հարցնեմ` հավաքվում եք, թե չէ :Smile: 
Գրեք, որ մարդիկ իմանան :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ կներեք էդ օրը նենց ստացվեց որ քաղաքում չէի, անգամ խաղը չկարողացա նայեմ.

Բայց... Վաղը ոնց որ թե կարողանում եմ գամ... գրեք ով կգա

----------


## specialist

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ կներեք էդ օրը նենց ստացվեց որ քաղաքում չէի, անգամ խաղը չկարողացա նայեմ.
> 
> Բայց... Վաղը ոնց որ թե կարողանում եմ գամ... գրեք ով կգա


ես անգամել երևի հա, հաստատ վաղը կասեմ իրիկունը

----------


## Սամվել

Համարդ ՊՄ արա

----------


## Սամվել

Չէ լավ լէլի թողնել,  :Sad: 

Գիշերվա 2ինա խաղը

----------

